# Openoffice killt Xorg [SOLVED]

## Jan42

Hallo,

wenn ich versuche Openoffice zu starten, stürzt Xorg komplett ab und zwar genau an der Stelle wo OO ein Fenster öffnen möchte. 

Ich hatte ein emerge --depclean gemacht, danach lief fast nichts mehr, jetzt ist alles soweit wieder ok und ich hab auch ein revdep-rebuild laufen lassen, world und system auf den neusten Stand gebracht, xorg, Ati Treiber, Gnome, Fluxbox sind auch neu gebaut. Zuerst hab ich Ximian Openoffice neu installiert und danach openoffice-bin installiert, keine Besserung. In den log Dateien find ich auch nichts. Ist auch egal ob ich OO in Gnome oder Fluxbox starte. 

Meine xorg.conf falls das hilft:

```
Section "Files"

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    # For XFS, uncomment this and comment the others

    # FontPath   "unix/:-1"

   # FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   # FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

   # FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this is an optional section which is used to specify

# which run-time loadable modules to load when the X server starts up.

# **********************************************************************

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load   "dbe"

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection   "extmod"

   Option   "omit xfree86-dga"

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load   "type1"

    Load   "freetype"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

    Load       "dri"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.  This contains various server-wide Options.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option   "blank time"   "10"   # 10 minutes

# Set the DPMS timeouts.  These are set here because they are global

# rather than screen-specific.  These settings alone don't enable DPMS.

# It is enabled per-screen (or per-monitor), and even then only when

# the driver supports it.

    Option   "standby time"   "20"

    Option   "suspend time"   "30"

    Option   "off time"   "60"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

    Option   "AutoRepeat"   "500 5"

    Option   "XkbLayout"   "de"

    Option   "XkbVariant"   "nodeadkeys"

    Option   "XkbModel"   "pc105"

   Option   "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option   "XkbVariant"   ""

#    Option   "XkbOptions"   ""

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option   "Protocol"   "IMPS/2"

    Option   "Device"   "/dev/mouse"

 Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse2"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option   "Protocol"   "IMPS/2"

    Option   "Device"   "/dev/mouse2"

   Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

**********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

# The identifier line must be present.

    Identifier   "MyMonitor"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# 

VertRefresh 50-70

    Mode "640x480"

        DotClock   25.175

        HTimings   640 664 760 800

        VTimings   480 491 493 525

    EndMode

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Device"

   Option "AGPMode" "4"

   Option "EnablePageFlip" "True"

   Option "IgnoreEDID" "off" 

       Identifier  "ATI"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   VendorName "ATI Technologies Inc"

   BoardName "ATI Mobility Radeon 9200"

   BusID "PCI:1:0:0"

    #VideoRam    262144

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

# The Identifier, Device and Monitor lines must be present

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "ATI"

    Monitor     "MyMonitor"

# The favoured Depth and/or Bpp may be specified here

    DefaultDepth 24

    SubSection "Display"

        Depth      24

        Modes      "1280x800"

        ViewPort   0 0

        Virtual    800 600

    EndSubsection

    SubSection "Display"

   Depth      4

        Modes      "640x480"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection "Display"

   Depth      1

        Modes      "640x480"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

 Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

 EndSection

```

Gruss Jan

----------

## Blubbmon

 *Jan42 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In den log Dateien find ich auch nichts.
> 
> 

 

Zeig uns doch mal deine Xorg-Logdatei aus /var/log/Xorg.0.log  :Smile: 

Soweit konnte ich nichts Aussergewoehnliches in deiner xorg.conf entdecken.

----------

## gerix

und wenn du in deinem homeverz. das .openoffice verzeichnis löscht?

mal nebenbei: wie hiess denn der trickfilm mit dem bengel in deinem bildchen da?

hab das früher immer geguckt (wär mal lustig das wiederzusehn)

----------

## momonster

 *gerix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mal nebenbei: wie hiess denn der trickfilm mit dem bengel in deinem bildchen da?
> 
> 

 

Adolars phantastische Abenteuer

gibt es auch auf DVD:

http://www.adolar.de.vu

viel Spaß,

mo

----------

## Jan42

```

X Window System Version 6.8.0

Release Date: 8 September 2004

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.9-gentoo-r1 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux marvin 2.6.9-gentoo-r1 #1 Mon Nov 29 16:32:00 CET 2004 i686

Build Date: 22 November 2004

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Nov 30 11:58:59 2004

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "MyMonitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(**) Option "BlankTime" "10"

(**) Option "StandbyTime" "20"

(**) Option "SuspendTime" "30"

(**) Option "OffTime" "60"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x80020040, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,3340 card 1025,003c rev 21 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,3341 card 0000,0000 rev 21 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,24c2 card 1025,003c rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,24c4 card 1025,003c rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,24c7 card 1025,003c rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,24cd card 1025,003c rev 03 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,2448 card 0000,0000 rev 83 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,24cc card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,24ca card 1025,003c rev 03 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,24c3 card 1025,003c rev 03 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:5: chip 8086,24c5 card 1025,003c rev 03 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:6: chip 8086,24c6 card 1025,003c rev 03 class 07,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,5c61 card 1025,003c rev 01 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 104c,8026 card 1025,003c rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:01:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 1025,003c rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:02:0: chip 8086,1043 card 8086,2527 rev 04 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:04:0: chip 1524,1410 card 4000,0000 rev 01 class 06,07,00 hdr 02

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,3), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000dfff (0x2000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xa0000000 - 0xafffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000bfff (0x2000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x90000000 - 0x9fffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (2:4:0), (2,3,6), BCTRL: 0x05c0 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc unknown chipset (0x5c61) rev 1, Mem @ 0xa8000000/27, 0xe0010000/16, I/O @ 0xc100/8

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xb0000000 from 0xb3ffffff to 0xafffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd0000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xd0001000 - 0xd00010ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xd0004000 - 0xd0007fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xd0001800 - 0xd0001fff (0x800) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xf0000600 - 0xf00006ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xf0000400 - 0xf00005ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf40003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xb0000000 - 0xafffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [9] -1   0   0xe0010000 - 0xe001ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xa8000000 - 0xafffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000e300 - 0x0000e37f (0x80) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000e200 - 0x0000e2ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000e100 - 0x0000e13f (0x40) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x0000141f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00001100 - 0x0000110f (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00001700 - 0x0000171f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00001600 - 0x0000161f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00001200 - 0x0000121f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000c100 - 0x0000c1ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd0000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xd0001000 - 0xd00010ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xd0004000 - 0xd0007fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xd0001800 - 0xd0001fff (0x800) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xf0000600 - 0xf00006ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xf0000400 - 0xf00005ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf40003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xb0000000 - 0xafffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [9] -1   0   0xe0010000 - 0xe001ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xa8000000 - 0xafffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000e300 - 0x0000e37f (0x80) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000e200 - 0x0000e2ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000e100 - 0x0000e13f (0x40) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x0000141f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00001100 - 0x0000110f (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00001700 - 0x0000171f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00001600 - 0x0000161f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00001200 - 0x0000121f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000c100 - 0x0000c1ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd0000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd0001000 - 0xd00010ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd0004000 - 0xd0007fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd0001800 - 0xd0001fff (0x800) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xf0000600 - 0xf00006ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xf0000400 - 0xf00005ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf40003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xb0000000 - 0xafffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [14] -1   0   0xe0010000 - 0xe001ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xa8000000 - 0xafffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000e300 - 0x0000e37f (0x80) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000e200 - 0x0000e2ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000e100 - 0x0000e13f (0x40) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x0000141f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00001100 - 0x0000110f (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00001700 - 0x0000171f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00001600 - 0x0000161f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00001200 - 0x0000121f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000c100 - 0x0000c1ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="Fire GL - ATI Research GmbH, Germany"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 3.14.1

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) FireGL8700/8800: Driver for chipset: ATI RV250 Id (R9000),

   ATI RV250 Ie (R9000), ATI RV250 If (R9000), ATI RV250 Ig (R9000),

   ATI RV250 Ld (M9), ATI RV250 Le (M9), ATI RV250 Lf (M9),

   ATI RV250 Lg (M9), ATI RV280 5960 (R9200 PRO),

   ATI RV280 Ya (R9200LE), ATI RV250SE Yd (R9200SE),

   ATI RV250 5C61 (M9+), ATI RV250 5C63 (M9+), ATI R200 QH (R8500),

   ATI R200 QL (R8500), ATI R200 QM (R9100), ATI R200 QT (R8500),

   ATI R200 QU (R9100), ATI R200 BB (R8500), ATI RV350 AP (R9600),

   ATI RV350SE AQ (R9600SE), ATI RV350 AR (R9600 PRO),

   ATI RV350 NP (M10), ATI R300 AD (R9500), ATI R300 AE (R9500),

   ATI R300 AF (R9500), ATI R300 AG (Fire GL Z1/X1),

   ATI R300 ND (R9700 PRO), ATI R300 NE (R9700/R9500 PRO),

   ATI R300 NF (R9600 TX), ATI R300 NG (Fire GL X1),

   ATI R350SE AH (R9800SE), ATI R350 AK (Fire GL unknown),

   ATI RV350 AS (Fire GL T2), ATI RV350 AT (Fire GL T2),

   ATI RV350 AU (Fire GL T2), ATI RV350 AV (Fire GL T2),

   ATI RV350 AW (Fire GL T2), ATI R350 NH (R9800),

   ATI R350LE NI (R9800LE), ATI R350 NJ (R9800),

   ATI R350 NK (Fire GL X2), ATI RV350 NT (WS/M10), ATI RV370 5B60,

   ATI RV370 5B61, ATI RV370 5B62, ATI RV370 5B63, ATI RV370 5B64,

   ATI RV370 5B66, ATI RV370 5B67, ATI RV370 5B70, ATI RV370 5B71,

   ATI RV370 5B72, ATI RV370 5B73, ATI RV370 5460, ATI RV370 5461,

   ATI RV370 5462, ATI RV370 5463, ATI RV370 5464, ATI RV370 5465,

   ATI RV370 5466, ATI RV370 5467, ATI RV370 5470, ATI RV370 5471,

   ATI RV370 5472, ATI RV370 5473, ATI RV380 AP, ATI RV380 AQ,

   ATI RV380 AR, ATI RV380 AS, ATI RV380 AT, ATI RV380 AU, ATI RV380 AV,

   ATI RV380 AW, ATI RV380 AP2, ATI RV380 AQ2, ATI RV380 AR2,

   ATI RV380 AS2, ATI RV380 NP, ATI RV380 NQ, ATI RV380 NR,

   ATI RV380 NS, ATI RV380 NT, ATI RV380 NU, ATI RV380 NV, ATI RV380 NW,

   ATI RV380 NP2, ATI RV380 NQ2, ATI RV380 NR2, ATI RV380 NS2,

   ATI R420 JH, ATI R420 JI, ATI R420 JJ, ATI R420 JK, ATI R420 JL,

   ATI R420 JM, ATI R420 JN, ATI R420 JP, ATI R423 UH, ATI R423 UI,

   ATI R423 UJ, ATI R423 UK, ATI R423 UL, ATI R423 UM, ATI R423 ]W,

   ATI R423 UP, ATI R423 UQ, ATI R423 UR, ATI R423 UT, ATI R423 ]H,

   ATI R423 ]I, ATI RV410 VJ, ATI RV410 VK, ATI RV410 VL, ATI RV410 VM,

   ATI RV410 ^H, ATI RV410 ^I, ATI RV410 ^J, ATI RV410 ^K, ATI RV410 ^L,

   ATI RV410 ^M, ATI RV410 ^O, ATI RV410 VR, ATI RV410 VS, ATI RV410 ^R,

   ATI RV410 ^S, ATI RV410 ^U, ATI RS300 IGP, ATI RS350 IGP,

   ATI RS300M IGP

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Chipset ATI RV250 5C61 (M9+) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd0000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd0001000 - 0xd00010ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd0004000 - 0xd0007fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd0001800 - 0xd0001fff (0x800) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xf0000600 - 0xf00006ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xf0000400 - 0xf00005ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf40003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xb0000000 - 0xafffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [14] -1   0   0xe0010000 - 0xe001ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xa8000000 - 0xafffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000e300 - 0x0000e37f (0x80) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000e200 - 0x0000e2ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000e100 - 0x0000e13f (0x40) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x0000141f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00001100 - 0x0000110f (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00001700 - 0x0000171f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00001600 - 0x0000161f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00001200 - 0x0000121f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000c100 - 0x0000c1ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x8222968

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd0000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd0001000 - 0xd00010ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd0004000 - 0xd0007fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd0001800 - 0xd0001fff (0x800) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xf0000600 - 0xf00006ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xf0000400 - 0xf00005ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf40003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xb0000000 - 0xafffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [14] -1   0   0xe0010000 - 0xe001ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xa8000000 - 0xafffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [17] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [18] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000e300 - 0x0000e37f (0x80) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000e200 - 0x0000e2ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000e100 - 0x0000e13f (0x40) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x0000141f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00001100 - 0x0000110f (0x10) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00001700 - 0x0000171f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00001600 - 0x0000161f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00001200 - 0x0000121f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000c100 - 0x0000c1ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [32] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [33] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [R200PreInit] === begin, [s]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) fglrx(0): Option "IgnoreEDID" "off"

(==) fglrx(0): Qbs disabled

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x06419064

(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x06419064

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): initializing int10

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "ATI RV250 5C61 (M9+)" (Chipset = 0x5c61)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x1025, PciSubDevice = 0x003c)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party grafics adapter - NOT original ATI

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xa8000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xe0010000

(--) fglrx(0): ChipExtRevID = 0x01

(--) fglrx(0): ChipIntRevID = 0x00

(--) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 65536 kByte (64-bit DDR SDRAM)

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libi2c.a

(II) Module i2c: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) fglrx(0): Connector Layout from BIOS -------- 

(II) fglrx(0): Connector1: DDCType-3, DACType-0, TMDSType--1, ConnectorType-2

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): DDC detected on DDCType 3 with Monitor Type 0

(II) fglrx(0): Primary head:

 Monitor   -- LVDS

 Connector -- None

 DAC Type  -- Unknown

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- NONE

(II) fglrx(0): Secondary head:

 Monitor   -- NONE

 Connector -- VGA

 DAC Type  -- Primary

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- VGA_DDC

(II) fglrx(0): 

(II) fglrx(0): DesktopSetup 0x0000

(II) fglrx(0): Panel ID string: LGP                     

(II) fglrx(0): Panel Size from BIOS: 1280x800

(==) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Overlay disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Overlay disabled

(II) fglrx(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=12 min=20000 max=35000

(==) fglrx(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(==) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled 

(==) fglrx(0): TMDS coherent mode is enabled 

(II) fglrx(0): Valid mode using on-chip RMX: 1280x800

(II) fglrx(0): Total 1 valid mode(s) found.

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1280x800 (pitch 1280)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1280x800": 68.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x800"   68.90  1280 1296 1312 1408  800 804 808 816

(==) fglrx(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(==) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(==) fglrx(0): HPV inactive

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA enabled: NO

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA Gamma enabled

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA Multisample Position is fix

(==) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="Fire GL - ATI Research GmbH, Germany"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 3.14.1

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) fglrx(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(==) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): cpuFlags: 0x8000001d

(==) fglrx(0): cpuSpeedMHz: 0x00000573

(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"

(==) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0

(==) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1

(==) fglrx(0): EnablePrivateBackZ = NO

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xe0010000 - 0xe001ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xa8000000 - 0xafffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd0000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd0001000 - 0xd00010ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd0004000 - 0xd0007fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xd0001800 - 0xd0001fff (0x800) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xf0000600 - 0xf00006ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xf0000400 - 0xf00005ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf40003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xb0000000 - 0xafffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [16] -1   0   0xe0010000 - 0xe001ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xa8000000 - 0xafffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [18] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [19] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [20] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [21] 0   0   0x0000c100 - 0x0000c1ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000e300 - 0x0000e37f (0x80) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000e200 - 0x0000e2ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000e100 - 0x0000e13f (0x40) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x0000141f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00001100 - 0x0000110f (0x10) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00001700 - 0x0000171f (0x20) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00001600 - 0x0000161f (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00001200 - 0x0000121f (0x20) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000c100 - 0x0000c1ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [35] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [36] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(WW) fglrx(0): Cannot read colourmap from VGA.  Will restore with default

(II) fglrx(0): UMM area:     0xa85e9000 (size=0x03a17000)

(II) fglrx(0): driver needs XFree86 version: 4.3.x

(WW) fglrx(0): could not detect XFree86 version (query_status=-3)

(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 5

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports 

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card1

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card2

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card3

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card4

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card5

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card6

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card7

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card8

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card9

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card10

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card11

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card12

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card13

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card14

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmGetBusid returned ''

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] loaded kernel module for "fglrx" driver

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.0

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:1:0:0"

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xe198d000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xe198d000 to 0xb7d30000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xa8000000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit done

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx

(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 3.14.1

(II) fglrx(0):     Date: Sep 27 2004

(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI Fire GL DRM kernel module

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        2.6.9-gentoo-r1

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] register handle = 0xe0010000

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] Mode=0x1f000217 bridge: 0x8086/0x3340

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] AGP v1/2 disable mask 0x00000000

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] AGP v3 disable mask   0x00000000

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] enabling AGP with mode=0x1f000314

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] AGP protocoll is enabled for grafics board. (cmd=0x1f000314)

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] grafics chipset has AGP v2.0

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] ringbuffer size = 0x00100000 bytes

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM buffer queue setup: nbufs = 100 bufsize = 28672

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] texture shared area handle = 0xe5c01000

(II) fglrx(0): shared FSAAScale=1

(II) fglrx(0): DRI initialization successfull!

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xa8000000 FBMappedSize: 0x005e9000

(II) fglrx(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xa8000000, size: 0x5e9000

(II) fglrx(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xa8400000, size: 0x1e9000

(II) fglrx(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xa8500000, size: 0xe9000

(II) fglrx(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xa8580000, size: 0x69000

(II) fglrx(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xa85c0000, size: 0x29000

(II) fglrx(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xa85e0000, size: 0x9000

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xa85e8000,0x1000)

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xa85e0000,0x9000)

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xa85c0000,0x29000)

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xa8580000,0x69000)

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xa8500000,0xe9000)

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xa8400000,0x1e9000)

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xa8000000,0x5e9000)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1280,1210)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1280,800) (front color buffer - assumption)

(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 800)

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 402

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "AGPMode" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "EnablePageFlip" is not used

(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

   Solid Lines

   Dashed Lines

   Offscreen Pixmaps

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      30 128x128 slots

(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(II) fglrx(0): X context handle = 0x00000001

(II) fglrx(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering enabled

(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION

(II) Loading extension ATITVOUT

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

No matching visual for __GLcontextMode with visual class = -1 (-1), nplanes = 0

No matching visual for __GLcontextMode with visual class = -1 (-1), nplanes = 0

No matching visual for __GLcontextMode with visual class = -1 (-1), nplanes = 0

No matching visual for __GLcontextMode with visual class = -1 (-1), nplanes = 0

No matching visual for __GLcontextMode with visual class = -1 (-1), nplanes = 0

No matching visual for __GLcontextMode with visual class = -1 (-1), nplanes = 0

No matching visual for __GLcontextMode with visual class = -1 (-1), nplanes = 0

No matching visual for __GLcontextMode with visual class = -1 (-1), nplanes = 0

No matching visual for __GLcontextMode with visual class = -1 (-1), nplanes = 0

No matching visual for __GLcontextMode with visual class = -1 (-1), nplanes = 0

(**) Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/mouse"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "IMPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/mouse"

(==) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 5

(**) Mouse1: SmartScroll: 1 

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 5"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "de"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "de"

(**) Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbVariant: "nodeadkeys"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

```

das .openoffice im Homeverzeichnis hab ich schon gelöscht bringt auch nichts.

OT: Ich spare auch im Augenblick auf die DVDs von Adolar.

Auwihö Jan

----------

## Blubbmon

Aus der Logdatei ging - soweit ich das jetzt sehe - nicht Interessantes hervor, was diesen Fehler verursachen koennte. Es scheint mir aber auch keine Logdatei zu sein, die von Xorg erzeugt wurde, nachdem der von dir beschriebene Crash geschehen ist.

Da das Problem bei dir immer passiert, wenn du OpenOffice startest, koenntest du bitte den X-Server crashen lassen und dann auf der Konsole die Xorg.0.log sichern? Dazu solltest du dich im Runlevel 3 befinden, damit der X-Server nicht neu gestartet wird und die Logdatei nicht ueberschrieben wird.

Ansonsten koennten auch die Ausgaben auf der Konsole interessant sein.

```
# init 3

# startx

# ooffice

### Logdatei und Ausgabe anschauen :-)

```

----------

## Anarcho

Das Problem hatte ich auch!

Es liegt dan den ATI-Treibern.

Du kannst die ATI-Treiber noch nicht vernünftig mit XOrg >= 6.7.99 betreiben.

Also: Xorg downgraden & ATI ankacken!

----------

## Blubbmon

 *Quote:*   

> Du kannst die ATI-Treiber noch nicht vernünftig mit XOrg >= 6.7.99 betreiben.

 

*args* stimmt. Hab auf die Version von Xorg nicht geachtet. Eigentlich das Standardproblem bei Benutzern des Ati-Moduls - hatte ich ja selbst auch:

```
# cat /etc/portage/package.mask

....

# laeuft nicht mit fglrx-Treibern

=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0

=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r1

=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r2

=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r3

...
```

----------

## asi

gibs sowas ähnliches auch mit NVIDIA treibern und XFree? ich habe nämlich das problem dass, wenn ich im openoffice ein rechteck zeichnen will, der X-server 99% CPU-auslastung und 20% der ram auslastet. das heisst, da ist es mir das erste mal aufgefallen. das kommt aber immer wieder vor, sporadisch, vielleicht einmal in drei tag, aber immer bei etwas anderem... da wisst ihr auch nicht rein zufälig was oder?

----------

## Jan42

Danke genau das war der Fehler, nach dem Downgrade von xorg läuft Open Office wieder!

----------

## Anarcho

 *Blubbmon wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Du kannst die ATI-Treiber noch nicht vernünftig mit XOrg >= 6.7.99 betreiben. 
> 
> *args* stimmt. Hab auf die Version von Xorg nicht geachtet. Eigentlich das Standardproblem bei Benutzern des Ati-Moduls - hatte ich ja selbst auch:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Anstatt alle einzeln aufzuführen reicht auch ein 

>=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0

oder 

> x11-base/xorg-x11-6.7.0

----------

